# Vote for August photo of the month



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It looks good to me


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Carol. 

Alright everyone it's time to vote....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Every one of these photos is just so precious!! I could only narrow it down to about 15, and my final vote was purely the result of an "ee-nie-mi-nie-mi-nie-mo" between them.

I hope everybody wins! :crossfing


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The hardest one I've voted in yet. Great pictures, great friendships, great memories


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Every picture here is absolutely gorgeous. This was a really hard one!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

OK I have to agree that was tough trying to pick just one. They all captured the best buddy theme this month....


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

This is another hard one! They're all so great!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just 4 days left to vote.......


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OH MY!! Everyone of those pictures are adorable!! <3


----------

